# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  لماذا حُرم إتيان الدبر ولم تصح رواية في تحريم من أتى امرأةً في دبرها

## تلميذ الدنيا

لفت انتباهي هذا الأمر أثناء فتحي لباب عشرة النساء من كتاب بلوغ المرام بضعف جميع هذه الروايات  ولم أكتفي بذالك فذهبت الى جميع مواقع العلم ولم أرى دليلُ مقنع 
قال النسائي في تهذيب الكمال الجزء الاول صفحة 336 : 
(وقال أبو بكر محمد بن موسى بن يعقوب بن المأمون الهاشمي: كنت يوما في دهليز الدار التي كان أبو عبد الرحمان يسكنها في زقاق القناديل ومعي جماعة ننتظره لينزل ويمضي إلى الجامع ليقرأ علينا حديث الزهري، فقال بعض من حضر: ما أظن ابا عبد الرحمان إلا يشرب النبيذ للنضرة التي في وجهه والدم الظاهر مع السن ! وقال آخرون: ليت شعرنا ما يقول في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن ؟ فقلت: أنا أسأله عن الامرين وأخبركم، فلما ركب مشيت إلى جانب حماره، وقلت له: تمارى بعض من حضر في مذهبك في النبيذ، فقال: مذهبي أنه حرام لحديث أبي سلمة عن عائشة " كل شراب أسكر فهو حرام " فلا يحل لاحد أن يشرب منه قليلا ولا كثيرا.
قلت: فما الصحيح من الحديث في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن ؟ فقال: لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في إباحته ولا تحريمه شئ 

قال ابن حجر العسقلاني في فتح الباري 8/143 « وذهب جماعة من أئمة الحديث كالبخاري والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي على النيسابوري إلى أنه لا يثبت فيه شئ »


قال الحافظ: «جميع الأحاديث المرفوعة في هذا الباب –وعِدتها نحو عشرين حديثاَ– كلها ضعيفة لا يصح منها شيء. والموقوف منها هو الصحيح». وقال ابن حجر: «ذهب جماعة من أئمة الحديث –كالبخاري والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي علي النيسابوري– إلى أنه لا يثبت فيه شيء». وقال الشافعي: «لم يصح عن رسول الله r في تحريمه ولا في تحليله شيء». (حذف). (1)
وقد أشار ابن حجر في تلخيص الحبير (3|180) إلى ضعف كل هذه الأحاديث. ولكن هناك رغبة شديدة بتصحيحه عند الكثيرين. فنقول لهم: حتى لو صح، فهو لا يدل على المطلوب، أي في الزوج. وهذا يقال في أكثر هذه الأحاديث التي يحاولون تصحيحها. والثابت أن إتيان الزوجة في دبرها، لم تشرّع له عقوبة، ولا عُرف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه عاقب أحداً عليه.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

يقول ابن سعدي في منظومة القواعد الفقهية
 والأصلُ في عاداتنا الإباحة ..حتى يجيء صارفُ الإباحة 
فا اين صارف إباحة الدبر ؟؟

----------


## عالي السند

أما لماذا حرم إتيان الدبر فهذا أمر معروف لا يحتاج لإيضاح، فهو ليس بمحل حرث، وليس بمكان وطء، بل مكان أذى ..!
ثم لا يقال بجزم بأنه لا يصح في الباب حديث، وقد أفرد ابن الجوزي المسألة بجزء أسماه ( تحريم المحل المكروه ) وأفرد الشيخ أبومحد الألفي أحاديث التحريم بدراسة مفصلة منشورة. 
قال الشوكاني: ولا شك أن الأحاديث المذكورة في الباب القاضية بتحريم إتيان النساء في أدبارهن يقوي بعضها بعضا فتنتهض لتخصيص الدبر من ذلك العموم. انتهى

قال الشافعي في كتاب الأم تحت (بابُ إتْيَانِ النِّسَاءِ في أَدْبَارِهِنَّ). 
قال  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى قال اللَّهُ عز وجل { نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ } الْآيَةُ ( قال الشَّافِعِيُّ ) وَإِبَاحَةُ الْإِتْيَانِ في مَوْضِعِ الْحَرْثِ يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ تَحْرِيمَ إتْيَانٍ في غَيْرِهِ فَالْإِتْيَانُ في الدُّبُرِ حتى يَبْلُغَ منه مَبْلَغَ الْإِتْيَانِ في الْقَبْلِ مُحَرَّمٌ بِدَلَالَةِ الْكِتَابِ ثُمَّ السُّنَّةِ.انته  
وقال النووي:النووي: واتفق العلماء الذين يعتد بهم على تحريم وطء المرأة في دبرها ، حائضاً كانت أو طاهراً.انتهى
وقال ابن تيمية:والله سبحانه حرم إتيان الحائض مع أن النجاسة عارضة في فرجها، فكيف بالموضع الذي تكون فيه النجاسة المغلظة، وأيضا فهذا من جنس اللواط.انتهى
وقد كذَّب الإمام مالك من نقلَ عنه إباحة الدبر، فيما نقله القرطبي في تفسيره، قال :  وقال مالك لابن وهب وعلي بن زياد لما أخبراه أن ناسا ‏بمصر يتحدثون عنه أنه يجيز ذلك ‏‎- ‎أي الدبر ‏‎- ‎فنفر من ذلك وبادر إلى ‏تكذيب الناقل فقال : كذبوا علي، كذبوا علي، كذبوا علي، ثم قال ألستم ‏قوما عربا ؟ ألم يقل الله تعالى ‏:‎‏ (نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ‎) وهل يكون الحرث إلا ‏في موضع النبت. انتهى

ــ ثم إن المسألة محسومة بنص كتاب الله تعالى، فلماذا يُعْدَل عن قول الله: (نساؤكم حرث لكم....) قال البيضاوي: ومجيء { أنّى } بمعنى أين وكيف ومتى مما أثبته الجم الغفير، وتلزمها على الأول "مَنْ" ظاهرة أو مقدرة، وهي شرطية حذف جوابها لدلالة الجملة السابقة عليه، واختار بعض المحققين كونها بمعنى مِن أين أي من أي جهة ليدخل فيه بيان النزول، والقول بأن الآية حينئذ تكون دليلاً على جواز الاتيان من الأدبار ناشىء من عدم التدبر في أن "مَنْ"  لازمة إذ ذاك فيصير المعنى من أي مكان لا في أي مكان فيجوز أن يكون المستفاد حينئذ تعميم الجهات من القدام والخلف والفوق والتحت واليمين والشمال لا تعميم مواضع الاتيان، فلا دليل في الآية لمن جوز إتيان المرأة في دبرها. انتهى
قال ابن سعدي:وفيه دليل على تحريم الوطء في الدبر، لأن الله لم يبح إتيان المرأة إلا في الموضع الذي منه الحرث. انتهى
وقد قال تعالى: (فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ) قال القرطبي : ومن بمعنى في ، أي في حيث أمركم الله تعالى وهو القبل. انتهى. وقال ابن كثير: قال ابن عباس، ومجاهد، وغير واحد: يعني الفَرْج.
والله أعلم.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

هل يجوز الحكم بالقياس علماً لنني جاهل في احكام الشريعة لن العلم قال الله وقال الرسول وهنا لاتوجد اية او حديث وهم حرموا بالقياس فقط افيدونا مأجورين

----------


## زايد بن زايد

جاء في الحديث :

أنَّ رجلًا سألَ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ عن إتيانِ النساءِ في أدبارِهنَّ أو إتيانِ الرجلِ امرأتَهُ في دُبُرِهَا فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ حلالٌ فلمَّا وَلَّى الرجلُ دعاهُ أو أمَرَ بهِ فدُعِيَ فقال كيفَ قلتَ في أيِّ الخُربَتَينِ، أو في أَيِّ الخَرَزَتَينِ، أو في أَيِّ الخَصْفَتَينِ أمن دبرِها في قُبُلِهَا فنعم أم من دبرِها في دبرِها فلا فإنَّ اللهَ لا يستحيى من الحقِّ لا تأتوا النساءَ في أدبارِهنَّ
الراوي:  خزيمة بن ثابت المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/67
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح  ( عن موقع الدرر السنيية ) .

و : إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق لا تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن 
الراوي:  خزيمة بن ثابت المحدث: ابن حزم - المصدر: المحلى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/70
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح ( عن موقع الدرر السنيية ).

و : لا تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن 
الراوي:  خزيمة بن ثابت المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: غاية المرام - الصفحة أو الرقم: 233
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح ( عن موقع الدرر السنيية )

و : إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق ثلاث مرات لا تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن 
الراوي: خزيمة بن ثابت المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1574
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح ( عن موقع الدرر السنيية )

و: إتيان النساء من أدبارهن حرام 
الراوي:  خزيمة بن ثابت المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 126
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح ( عن موقع الدرر السنيية ) .

أتعلمون كيف بدأ قوم لوط عملهم ؟
 كانت المرأة تحيض فكان الرجل منهم يأتي زوجته في دبرها ، ثم انتشر ذلك بينهم وطلبوه ، حتى صاروا يأتون الغلمان ويبحثون عن الأدبار ، ثم اصبحوا يأتون الرجال أي بعضهم البعض ( ينظر في ذلك تفسير الطبري وابن كثير والقرطبي ) . 

ولهذا حرم على المسلم مباشرة الزوجة وهي حائض ، دون وجود إزار . حتى لا يتطور إلى ما لا يحمد .

وانطلق الآن من تخصصي ، إذ كانت لي مناقشات مع بعض من يعملون ذلك ، فسألتهم سؤالا هل هناك لذة في ذلك فكان الجواب بالنفي ، ثم سألتهم سؤال الموضع موضع نجاسة وجراثيم وفيروسات ورائحة كريهة ، فهل يجد أحدهم على عضوه نجاسة ، فجيمع مع أجريت معه المناقشة أجاب بنعم . فهذا بحد ذاته إجابة بأن هذا العمل يتنافى مع طبيعة البشر والذوق وتشمئز منه النفوس .

أما حول السؤال السابق ، هل عاقب عليه الصلاة والسلام أحدًا في ذلك ، فالجواب ، هل سجلت حادثة مثل ذلك زمن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .

والمنتشر بين كثير من الفقهاء أن الزوجين إذا عرف عنهم أنهم يفعلون ذلك نُصحا ، فإذا استمرا على ذلك يفرق بينهما .

ومن ناحية العرف العام ، فإن ذلك مرفوض ، ولا أحد يستطيع الافصاح بذلك إن كان يفعله ، على عكس المباشرة في غير الأدبار ، كالفرج والمفاخذة.

وقد تحدث ابن القيم في زاد المعاد ( قسم الطب النبوي ) وفصل في تحريمها وأسباب ذلك ، فاليراجع ، حفظكم الله .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## عالي السند

القياس هو: تسوية فرع بأصلٍ في حكم لعلَّة جامعة بينهما.
فالفرع: المقيس. والأصل: المقيس عليه. والحكم: ما اقتضاه الدليل الشرعي من وجوب، أو تحريم، أو صحة، أو فساد، أو غيرها. والعلة: المعنى الذي ثبت بسببه حكم الأصل، وهذه الأربعة أركان القياس، والقياس أحد الأدلة التي تثبت بها الأحكام الشرعية. انتهى من كلام ابن عثيمين. 
فالقياس يدخل في هذه المسألة وغيرها، كأحد المرجحات، لكن هذه المسألة المطروحة جاءت نصوص صريحة في تحريمها كما تقدم ذكره. ولم يقف من حرم إتيان الدبر بعلة القياس!!
لكن حتى يطمئن قلب من عَلُقَت في قلبه شبهة ، اقرأ ما قرره الإمام الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان،  قال رحمه الله:
"قوله تعالى: (فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ) لم يبيّن هنا هذا المكان المأمور بالإتيان منه المعبر عنه بلفظة (حَيْثُ) ولكنه بين أن المراد به الإتيان في القبل في آيتين :
إحداهما : هي قوله هنا : (فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ) ؛ لأن قوله : (فَأْتُوا) أمر بالإتيان بمعنى الجماع وقوله : (حَرْثَكُمْ) يبين أن الإتيان المأمور به إنما هو في محل الحرث يعني بذر الولد بالنطفة ، وذلك هو القبل دون الدبر كما لا يخفى ؛ لأن الدبر ليس محل بذر للأولاد ، كما هو ضروري .
الثانية : قوله تعالى : (فَالْآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ) ؛ لأن المراد بما كتب الله لكم ، الولد ، على قول الجمهور وهو اختيار ابن جرير ، وقد نقله عن ابن عباس ، ومجاهد ، والحكم ، وعكرمة ، والحسن البصري ، والسدي ، والربيع ، والضحاك بن مزاحم ، ومعلوم أن ابتغاء الولد إنما هو بالجماع في القبل . فالقبل إذن هو المأمور بالمباشرة فيه ، بمعنى الجماع فيكون معنى الآية : فالآن باشروهن ، ولتكن تلك المباشرة في محل ابتغاء الولد ، الذي هو القبل دون غيره ، بدليل قوله: (وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ) يعني الولد .

ويتضح لك من هذا أن معنى قوله تعالى: (أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ) يعني أن يكون الإتيان في محل الحرث على أي حالة شاء الرجل ، سواء كانت المرأة مستلقية أو باركة أو على جنب ، أو غير ذلك ، ويؤيد هذا ما رواه الشيخان وأبو داود والترمذي عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : كانت اليهود تقول : إذا جامعها من ورائها جاء الولد أحول ، فنزلت : (نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ) .
فظهر من هذا أن جابراً رضي الله عنه يرى أن معنى الآية ، فأتوهن في القبل على أية حالة شئتم ولو كان من ورائها .
والمقرر في علوم الحديث أن تفسير الصحابي الذي له تعلق بسبب النزول له حكم الرفع . انتهى

وقد أورد ابن القيم رحمه الله أوجُهًا كثيرة لتحريم الوطء في الدبر:
 منها قوله : " وأيضاً : فللمرأة حق على الزوج في الوطء ، ووطؤها في دُبرها يفوِّتُ حقها ، ولا يقضي وطَرَها ، ولا يُحَصِّل مقصودها .وأيضاً : فإن ذلك مضر بالرجل ، ولهذا ينهى عنه عقلاءُ الأطباء منِ الفلاسفة وغيرهم ، لأن للفرج خاصية في اجتذاب الماء المحتقن وراحة الرجل منه والوطءُ في الدُّبُر لا يعين على اجتذاب جميع الماء ، ولا يخرج كلَّ المحتقن لمخالفته للأمر الطبيعى.
وأيضاً : فإنه يضرُّ بالمرأة جداً ، لأنه واردٌ غريب بعيدٌ عن الطباع، مُنافر لها غايةَ المنافرة .
وأيضاً : فإنه يُحِدثُ الهمَّ والغم ، والنفرةَ عن الفاعل والمفعول .
وأيضاً : فإنه يُسَوِّدُ الوجه ، ويُظلم الصدر ، ويَطمِسُ نور القلب ، ويكسو الوجه وحشةً تصير عليه كالسِّيماء يعرِفُها مَن له أدنى فراسة .
وأيضاً : فإنه يُوجب النُّفرة والتباغض الشديد ، والتقاطع بين الفاعل والمفعول ، ولا بُدَّ " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (4/262).

وللزوج أن يستمتع بكامل جسد زوجته إلا مسألة الإيلاج فهو في القبل فقط، نسأل الله أن يمتعنا بحلاله عن حرامه.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

طيب جزاكم الله كل الخير لدي بعض الاشكالات ممن اباحوا هذا الفعل من علماء السنة وسأنقل لكم

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

1-  أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره حيث قال : حدثني يعقوب ، قال حدثنا هشيم ، قال أخبرنا إبن عون ، عن نافع ، قال : كان إبن عمر إذا قُريء القرآن لم يتكلم ، قال فقرأت ذات يوم هذه الآية : ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ ، فقال : أتدري فيمن نزلت هذه الآية ؟ قلت : لا، قال : نزلت في إتيان النساء في أدبارهنوهذا الخبر أخرجه في صحيحه عن إسحاق بن راهويه مبهما ، حيث قال: حدثنا إسحاق ، أخبرنا النضر بن شميل ، أخبرنا إبن عون ، عن نافع قال: (( كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما إذا قرأ القرآن لم يتكلم حتى يفرغ منه ، فأخذت عليه يوما، فقرأ سورة البقرة حتى إنتهى الى مكان قال: تدري فيم أنزلت ؟ قلت : لا، قالت: أنزلت في كذا وكذا ، ثم مضى))قال الحافظ ابن حجر : (( وقد عاب الإسماعيلي صنيع البخاري ، فقال : جميع ما أخرج عن ابن عمر مبهم لافائدة فيه))وأخرجه الحافظ الكبير إسحاق بن راهويه في مسنده بنفس السند الذي نقله عنه البخاري في صحيحه حتى إذا إنتهى إلى قوله تعالى : )  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ (، فقال: أتدرون فيما أنزلت هذه الآيـــة ؟ قلت لا. قال : نزلت في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن))ومما تقد إتضح أن الخبر مما لاكلام في صحته، بل هو على شرط البخاري ومسلم، بل أخرجه البخاري وإن نقله مبهما.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال الطبري أيضا : حدثني إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن مسلم أبو مسلم ، قال حدثنا أبوعمر الضرير ، قال حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم صاحب الكرابيسي ، عن إبن عون ، عن نافع ، قال :(( كنت أمسك على إبن عمر المصحف ، إذ تلا هذه الآية ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ (، فقال : أن يأتيها في دبرها

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي في الدر المنثور : وأخرج الحسن بن سفيان في مسنده ، والطبراني في الأوسط ، والحاكم وأبو نعيم في المستخرج بسند حسن عن إبن عمر قال: ((إنما نزلت ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ …( الآية ، رخصة في إتيان الدبر

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال الطبري في تفسيره : حدثني أبو قلابة ، قال حدثنا عبد الصمد ، قال حدثني أبي ، عن أيوب ، عن نافع ، عن إبن عمر ) فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ (، قال : في الدبر

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال أبوجعفر الطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار : حدثنا أبو قرة محمد بن حميد بن هشام الرعيني ، قال حدثنا أصبغ بن الفرج ، وأبو زيد بن أبي العمر ، قالا : قال: أبو القاسم، وحدثني مالك بن أنس ، قال : حدثني ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن ، عن أبي الحباب سعيد بن يسار ، أنه سأل إبن عمر عنه، يعني عن وطئ النساء في أدبارهن ، فقال: لابأس به

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال النسائي في السنن الكبرى : أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عمار الموصلي ، قال : أخبرنا معن ، قال حدثني خارجة بن عبد الله بن سليمان بن زيد بن ثابت ، عن يزيد بن رومان، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر ، أن إبن عمر كان لايرى بأساً أن يأتي الرجل إمرأته في دبرها. قال معن : وسمعت مالكاً يقول : ماعلمته حرام

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قال الدارقطني في أحاديث مالك التي رواها خارج الموطأ : أخبرنا أبوجعفر الأسواني المالكي بمصر ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن حماد ، أخبرنا أبو الحارث أحمد بن سعيد الفهري ، حدثنا أبو ثابت محمد بن عبيد الله ، حدثني الدراوردي، عن عبيد الله بن عمر بن حفص ، عن نافع ، قال: قال لي إبن عمر : أمسك على المصحف يانافع ، فقرأ حتى أتى على هذه الآية ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ (، فقال: تدري يانافع فيمن أنزلت هذه الآية؟ قال: قلت: لا. قال: فقال لي: في رجل من الأنصار أصاب إمرأته في دبرها، فأعظم الناس ذلك ، فأنزل الله تعالى: ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ ( الآية، قال نافع: قلت لإبن عمر: من دبرها في قبلها؟ قال: لا، إلا في دبرها

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

كتاب تهذيب الكمال للمزي ج26/ من ص101 إلى ص108 رقم: 5462محمد بن عجلان القرشي ، أبو عبد الله المدني ، مولى فاطمة بنت الوليد بن عتبة بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس ابن عبد مناف . كان عابدا ناسكا ، فقيها ، .....................قال صالح بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن أبيه : ثقة .وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن أبيه : سمعت ابن عيينة يقول : حدثنا محمد بن عجلان ، وكان ثقة .وقال عبد الله بن أحمد أيضا : سألت أبي عن محمد بن عجلان ، وموسى بن عقبة أيهما أعجب إليك ؟ فقال : جميعا ثقة ، وما أقربهما ، كان ابن عيينة يثني على محمد بن عجلان .وقال إسحاق عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة .وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل : قيل ليحيى بن معين : من تقدم داود بن قيس أو محمد بن عجلان ؟ قال محمد . وقال عباس الدوري ، عن يحيى بن معين : محمد بن عجلان ثقة أوثق من محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة ، ما يشك في هذا أحد ، كان داود بن قيس يجلس إلى ابن عجلان يتحفظ عنه ، ويقول : إنها اختلطت على ابن عجلان يعني في حديث سعيد المقبري .وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : ابن عجلان من الثقات .وقال أبو زرعة : ابن عجلان صدوق وسط .وقال أبو حاتم ، والنسائي : ثقة ..............................  .وقال أبو سعيد بن يونس : قدم مصر وصار إلى الإسكندرية فتزوج بها امرأة من أهلها فأتاها في دبرها فشكته إلى أهلها فشاع ذلك ، فصاح به أهل الإسكندرية ، فخرج منها ، وتوفي بالمدينة سنة ثمان وأربعين ومئة ، وكان يخضب لحيته بالصفرة .استشهد به البخاري في " الصحيح " ، وروى له في " القراءة خلف الامام " ، وغيره . وروى له الباقون .

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

الحمد الله وأخيراً لقيت حديث صحيح لا ينظر الله عز وجل إلى رجل جامع امرأته في دبرها من مسند أحمد حكمه صحيييييييح هكذا سقطت جميع الأقوال لكائن من كان والله اكبر

----------


## علي العليانين

لقد بين الإخوة أن إتيان المرأة من الدبر يعتبر من اكبر الأمور الشاذة التي لا تمت بالطبيعة الإنسانية بأية صلة؛ وفصلوا بالدليل – مما لا يدع مجال للتردد- على مخالفة ذلك لما جاء في الكتاب والسنة. هذا من الناحية الشرعية.
أما من الناحية الطبية:
- عند إدخال شيء(العضو الذكري) في فتحة الشرج ..تبدأ عضلات التغوط بالتقلّص فيبدأ مرض  البواسير مع أول إدخال .. لأن عملها الطبيعي  هو الإخراج؛ وبإدخال شيء  نعكس  طبيعة عملها فيبدأ ظهور الأعراض التالية للبواسير.. وهي : بواسير تخرج أثناء التغوط ولا ترجع إلا بإدخالها بالإصبع ..
- بالإدخال المتكرر والقذف الداخلي..تبدأ البواسير في المرحلة النهائية للمرض وهي تبقى متدلية دائما مع التهاب وألم شديد. وحسب الأطباء فإن القذف داخل الشرج يؤدي إلى مرض الورم الحليمي الإنساني human papillomavirus  وهو أول المخاطر نحو سرطان الشرج ..
وبالطبع مع كل تلك الحالات.. يصاب المريض بالحكة الشرجية. 
- مع الإيلاج في الدبر ينشط نوع فتاك من البكتيريا الكروية (MRSA)، المعروفة في الدوائر العلمية بمقاومتها لكل المضادات الحيوية التقليدية ويدعى هذا النوع (Usa 300) ..هذا النوع من البكتيريا يجتاح الجسم عن طريق الجلد، فهي تستطيع العيش على الجلد أو داخل الطبقات الرقيقة للأنسجة بعد اختراق الجسم.. وتقوم كرات الدم البيضاء والأجسام المضادة بمهاجمة وقتل البكتيريا المغيرة على الجسم، ولكن المشكلة تكمن في هؤلاء الذين يعانون بالفعل من عيوب بالجلد كالجروح والتقرحات .. والتي قد تعرضت بالفعل لإصابات بكتيرية، فيكون القضاء على  (MRSA)  وقتها أكثر صعوبة وقد تكون قاتلة !!
- الشق الشرجي.. ويكون غالبا شق طولاني في الظهارة المبطنة للشرج !!
- النزيف من الشرج والمستقيم !!
- الخراجات الشرجية ( العنقوديات الشرجية) !!
وإذا ما تمت المواصلة في الشذوذ .. سيبدأ الشرج في التفتـّق والنزيف ولا يتم علاجه إلا بالاستئصال كل فترة وفترة بعملية جراحية سواء ببنج موضعي أو ببنج نصفي !! وحتى إن لم يوجد دليل قاطع من الشريعة، فهل كل عاقل؛ يريد ان يؤذي زوجته ونفسه بما ذكره الاطباء عن ذلك الامر.. لاأظن..
فكر يا ابن آدم في العواقب الدنيوية (الأمراض الخطيرة) و العواقب الأخروية (ما تحصده من أفعالك)؟؟
منقول بتصرف للفائدة.

----------


## زايد بن زايد

يعرف الشذوذ الجنسي في العلوم الاجتماعية ، بأنه أدخال العضو الذكري في الشرج .

وهذا تعريف صريح بأنه لا خلاف كونه شرج رجل أو طفل أو امرأة .

العمل عمل قوم لوط مهما كان المفعول به رجل أو امرأة ، صحيح أنه في الرجال أكبر وأعظم ، لكونه منتهى الشذوذ ، وهو شذوذ كذلك في غير الرجال .

والرجاء من الأخوة الكرام عدم نقل الأقوال والأخبار والأحاديث الضعيفة أو الموضوعة ، فإن كنت لا تعلم فاصمت .

والملاحظ أن هذا الموضوع يتردد بين المنتديات والمواقع الالكترونية ، يبحثون عن رخصة في ذلك .

استغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*خصوص ما ينسب للامام مالك باباحة اتيان الزوجة مع الدبر هذا كلام نفيس جمعه الشيخ السكران التميمي حول هذه المسئلة**:*

*وهذه بعض الفوائد التي تتعلق بكتاب (السر) المنسوب للإمام مالك، وأنه إنما ألفه للخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد، والكلام خصوصا على مسألة قوله رحمه الله بإباحة إتيان المرأة في دبرها، لن تجدها مجتمعة في موضع واحد، وقد رتبتها على حسب القدم**:*

*قال الخليلي في (الإرشاد ج1/ص405) في ترجمة [حنيفة**]:*
*يروى عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم العتقي عن مالك بن أنس كتاب (السر) لمالك، والحفاظ قالوا: لا يصح عن عبد الرحمن انه روى ذلك لأن فيه أشياء ينزه مالك عنها**.*

*وقال أبو الوليد ابن رشد في (البيان والتحصيل ج18/ص460) بعد أن نقل كلام العتبي في (العتبية) عن الإمام مالك وإباحته ذلك**:*

*وقد اختلف في ذلك قول مالك، فروي أنه قيل له: حمل عنك أنك تبيح ذلك. فقال: كذب علي من قاله، أما تسمع الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: {نسائكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم} هل يكون الحرث إلا في موضع الزرع، لا يكون الوطء إلا في موضع الولد**.*

*قال ابن رشد: وهذا القول اصح في النظر**.*

*قلت*
: *على أنه لم يعترض على ما جاء في (العتبية) من عبارات تفيد أن الإمام مالك كان يقول به، وقد روى عنه القول بالجواز ابن القاسم كما في (العتبية) وهذا أقدم نص وقفت عليه يفيد القول بأن الإمام مالك كان يجيز الوطء في الدبر ولكنه لا يعلنه للعامة**.*

*قال ابن رشد: وللخلاف الحاصل في هذه المسالة قال مالك في هذه الرواية: وليس هذا بكلام يتكلم به عند كل من جاء. والذي خشي مالك من هذا أن يسمع قوله بتحليل ذلك فيشيع بين الناس فيستبيحه العوام دون امتثال ما يلزم كل واحد منهم في ذلك من تقليد من يستفتيه**.*


*وقال ابن عطية في (المحرر الوجيز ج2/ص256) بعد أن عدد المجيزين لذلك**:*
*وروي عن مالك شيء في نحوه، وهو الذي وقع في (العتبية)، وقد كذب ذلك على مالك**.*


*وقال ابن الفرس في (أحكام القرآن ج1/ص296**):* 
*وقد روي عن مالك إباحة وطئ المرأة في دبرها. ثم سرد أدلته التي احتج بها للإباحة، ثم قال: وروى عنه علي بن زياد أنه سأله عن إتيان النساء في الدبر، فأباه واكذب من نسبه إليه. وهذا هو الذي يليق بمالك رحمه الله**.*


*وقال ابن شاس في (عقود الجواهر الثمينة ج2/ص462**):*
*قال الأستاذ أبو بكر: ليس تحليله بمذهب لنا، بل هو حرام. ثم ذكر ما يحكى من نسبته إلى مالك رضي الله عنه في كتاب نسب إلى مالك يسمى بـ(كتاب السر)، ثم أبطل نسبة القول والكتابي المذكور إليه. بل قد نص مالك رضوان الله عليه على تكذيب من نسب هذا القول إليه، فروى يونس بن عبد الأعلى عن ابن وهب أنه قال: سألت مالك بن أنس، فقلت: إنهم قد حكوا عنك أنك ترى إتيان النساء في أدبارهن، فقال: معاذ الله، أليس أنتم قوما عربا؟ فقلت: بلى، فقال: قال الله جل ذكره: {نسائكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم}، وهل يكون الحرث إلا في موضع الزرع، أو موضع المنبت**.*

*وكذلك روى الدار قطني عن رجاله عن إسرائيل بن روح أنه قال: سألت مالكا فقلت: يا أبا عبد الله، ما تقول في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن؟ فقال: أما أنتم عرب؟ هل يكون الحرث إلا في موضع الزرع؟ إلا تسمعون الله يقول: {نسائكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم}، قائمة وقاعدة وعلى جنبها، لا يعدا الفرج. قلت: يا أبا عبد الله إنهم يقولون: إنك تقول بذلك، قال: يكذبون علي، يكذبون علي، يكذبون علي**.*

*وروى الدارقطني أيضا عن رجاله عن محمد بن عثمان أنه قال: حضرت مالكا وعلي بن زياد يسأله فقال: عندنا يا أبا عبد الله قوم بمصر يحدثون عنك أنك تجيز الوطء في الدبر؟ فقال: كذبوا علي عافاك الله**.*

*فهذا مالك رضوان الله عليه قد صرح بكذب الناقل عنه في ثلاث روايات، فكيف تحل نسبته إليه بعد ذلك؟**!*


*وقال أيضا في نفس الكتاب (ج1/ص68**):*
*وعزي إلى مالك رضي الله عنه في الرسالة المنسوبة إليه، وتعرف بكتاب السر، أنه حد للمسافر ثلاثة أيام، وللمقيم يوما وليلة. قال علماؤنا: ولا تثبت هذه الرسالة. قال القاضي أبو محمد: وكان الشيخ أبو بكر في جماعة من الشيوخ ينكرونها، ويقولون: لا تصح عن مالك. ونص ما حكي عن الشيخ أبي بكر في ذلك: وقد سمعت من يذكر أن لمالك بن أنس كتاب سر، وكان مالك أتقى لله وأجل وأعظم شأنا من أن يتقي في دينه أحدا أو يراعيه، وكان مشهورا بهذه الحال، وأنه لا يتقي من سلطان ولا غيره. وقد نظرت في نسخة من كتاب السر، فوجدته ينقض بعضه بعضا، ولو سمع مالك إنسانا يتكلم ببعض ما فيه لأوجعه ضربا. وقد حدثني موسى بن إسماعيل القاضي قال: سمعت عبد الله بن أحمد الطيالسي، يقول: سألت إسماعيل بن إسحاق عن كتاب السر لمالك بن أنس، فقال: سألت أبا ثابت محمد بن عبد الله المدني صاحب ابن القاسم: هل لمالك كتاب سر؟ فقال: سالت ابن القاسم عن ذلك؟ فقال: ما نعرف لمالك كتاب سر**.*


*وقال ابن الحاجب في (جامع الأمهات ج1/ص261**):*
*ويحل كل استمتاع إلا الإتيان في الدبر، ونسب تحليله إلى مالك في كتاب (السر) وهو مجهول. وعن ابن وهب: سألت مالكاً وقلت: إنهم حكوا عنك أنك تراه، فقال: معاذ الله، وتلا {نساؤكم حرث لكم} وقال: لا يكون الحرث إلا في موضع الزرع**.*


*وقال أبو العباس القرطبي في (المفهم ج4/157) بعد أن ذكر من أباحه**:*

*وحكي عن مالك في كتاب يسمى (كتاب السر)، ونسب الكتاب إلى مالك، وحذاق أصحابه ومشايخهم ينكرونه. وقد حكى العتبي إباحة ذلك عن مالك. وأظنه من ذلك الكتاب المنكر نقل. وقد تواردت روايات أصحاب مالك عنه بإنكار ذلك القول وتكذيبه لمن نقل ذلك عنه. وقد حكينا نص ما نقل عن مالك من ذلك في جزء كتبناه في هذه المسألة سميناه (إظهار إدبار من أجاز الوطء في الأدبار**).*


*وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي في (تفسير القرطبي ج4/ص8**):*
*وذكر بن العربي أن ابن شعبان أسند جواز هذا القول إلى زمرة كبيرة من الصحابة والتابعين، وإلى مالك من روايات كثيرة في كتاب (جماع النسوان وأحكام القران**).*

*وما نسب إلى مالك وأصحابه من هذا باطل وهم مبرؤون من ذلك؛ لأن إباحة الإتيان مختصة بموضع الحرث؛ لقوله تعالى: {فأتوا حرثكم}، ولأن الحكمة في خلق الأزواج بث النسل، فغير موضع النسل لا يناله ملك النكاح، وهذا هو الحق**.*

*وقال مالك لابن وهب وعلي بن زياد؛ لما أخبراه أن ناسا بمصر يتحدثون عنه أنه يجيز ذلك، فنفر من ذلك، وبادر إلى تكذيب الناقل؛ فقال: كذبوا علي، كذبوا علي، كذبوا علي! ثم قال: ألستم قوما عربا؟ ألم يقل الله تعالى: {نساؤكم حرث لكم}؟ وهل يكون الحرث إلا في موضع المنبت؟**!*

*وما استدل به المخالف من أن قوله عز وجل: {أنى شئتم} شامل للمسالك بحكم عمومها، فلا حجة فيها، إذ هي مخصصة بما ذكرناه، وبأحاديث صحيحة حسان وشهيرة رواها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اثنا عشر صحابيا بمتون مختلفة، كلها متواردة على تحريم وطء النساء في الإدبار؛ ذكرها أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده، وأبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وغيرهم. وقد جمعها أبو الفرج بن الجوزي بطرقها في جزء سماه (تحريم المحل المكروه). ولشيخنا أبى العباس أيضا في ذلك جزء سماه (إظهار إدبار من أجاز الوطء في الأدبار**).*

*قلت*
: *وهذا هو الحق المتبع والصحيح في المسألة، ولا ينبغي لمؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر أن يعرج في هذه النازلة على زلة عالم بعد أن تصح عنه. وقد حذرنا من زلة العالم. وقد روي عن ابن عمر خلاف هذا، وتكفير من فعله؛ وهذا هو اللائق به رضي الله عنه. وكذلك كذب نافع من أخبر عنه بذلك؛ كما ذكر النسائي، وقد تقدم. وأنكر ذلك مالك واستعظمه، وكذب من نسب ذلك إليه**.*


*وقال نجم الدين الطوفي في (الإشارات الإلهية ج1/ص332**):*
*وهؤلاء هم الشيعة وطائفة من أهل الحجاز، ويعزى إلى مالك، وقد شاهدناه عنه في كتاب (السر) من نسخة صحيحة متصلة الإسناد إليه، وأصحابه تارة يسلمون صحته عنه، ويدعون رجوعه، وتارة ينكرونه عنه أصلا، وينكرون صحة كتاب (السر) عنه بالأصالة ثم ينقلون من كتاب (السر) مسائل في غير هذا الباب**.*

*والدليل على صحته عنه أن عظم مادته عن نافع عن ابن عمر، وقد نقل ذلك عنهما، أما نافع فقد روي في مسند أبي حنيفة رحمه الله أنه قيل له: مالك لم تأخذ عن نافع؟ فقال: قد قصدته لآخذ عنه؛ فوجدته بين أصحابه، وهو يفتي بجواز وطء المرأة في الدبر، فتركته فلم آخذ عنه شيئا**.*

*وأما ابن عمر فروى عبد الرزاق في تفسيره بإسناده إلى ابن عمر أنه تلا {أتأتون الذكران من العالمين * وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم} قال: يعني مثله من الذكر، قال ابن عمر: ولا ينبغي أن يقال هذا للعوام. أو كما قال**.*

*وأتى في حاشية مخطوط (الإشارات) عند قول المؤلف: [وينكرون صحة كتاب السر] ما نصه: قلت: بل هو صحيح ثابت كما صرح به شيخنا علي ... حجمه نحو أربعين ورقة**.*


*وقال ابن تيمية في (مجموع الفتاوى ج21/ص185**):*

*ومالك مع سعة علمه وعلو قدره قال في كتاب (السر): لأقولن قولا لم أقله قبل ذلك في علانية. وتكلم بكلام مضمونه إنكاره إما مطلقا وإما في الحضر. وخالفه أصحابه في ذلك، وقال ابن وهب: هذا ضعف له؛ حيث لم يقله قبل ذلك علانية**.*


*وقال ابن الحاج في (المدخل ج2/ص192**):*
*وليتهم لو اقتصروا على ذلك لكنهم نسبوا ذلك إلى الجواز ويقولون أنه مروي عن مالك رحمه الله وهي رواية منكرة عنه لا أصل لها، لأن من نسبها إلى مالك إنما نسبها لكتاب (السر) وإن وجد ذلك في غيره فهو متقول عليه، وأصحاب مالك رحمه الله مطبقون على أن مالكا لم يكن له كتاب سر**.*

*وفيه من غير هذا أشياء كثيرة منكرة يجل غير مالك عن إباحتها فكيف بمنصبه، وما عرف مالك إلا بنقيض ما نقلوا عنه من أن يخص الخليفة برخص دون غيره، بل كان يشدد عليهم ويأخذهم بالسياسة حتى ينزلهم عن درجاتهم إلى درجات غيرهم من سائر المسلمين مثل ما جرى له مع الخليفة في إقراء الموطأ عليه كما تقدم، وقد قال له الخليفة مرة: يا مالك ما زلت تذل الأمراء. فهذا هو المعروف والمعهود من حاله معهم**.*


*وقال ابن كثير في (التفسير ج1/ص263**):*
*وإن كان قد نسب هذا القول إلى طائفة من فقهاء المدينة وغيرهم، وعزاه بعضهم إلى الإمام مالك في كتاب (السر) وأكثر الناس ينكر أن يصح ذلك عن الإمام مالك رحمه الله، وقد وردت الأحاديث المروية من طرق متعددة بالزجر عن فعله وتعاطيه**.*


*وقال ابن حجر في (تلخيص الحبير ج3/ص183**):*
*قَوْلُهُ: (وَرُوِيَ عن مَالِكٍ) وقال بَعْدَ ذلك: (وَيُعْلَمُ قَوْلُهُ الْإِتْيَانُ في الدُّبُرِ بِالْمِيمِ لِمَا رُوِيَ عن مَالِكٍ) قال: (وَأَصْحَابُهُ الْعِرَاقِيُّون  َ لم يُثْبِتُوا الرِّوَايَةَ. انْتَهَى**).*

*قَرَأْت في رِحْلَةِ ابن الصَّلَاحِ أَنَّهُ نَقَلَ ذلك من كِتَابِ (الْمُحِيطِ) لِلشَّيْخِ أبي مُحَمَّدٍ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ؛ قال: وهو مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ. وقد رَجَعَ متأخروا أَصْحَابِهِ عن ذلك وَأَفْتَوْا بِتَحْرِيمِهِ، إلَّا أَنَّ مَذْهَبَهُ أَنَّهُ حَلَالٌ. قال: وكان عِنْدَنَا قَاضٍ يُقَالُ له أبو واثلة وكان يَرَى بِجَوَازِهِ فَرُفِعَتْ إلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ وَزَوْجُهَا وَاشْتَكَتْ منه أَنَّهُ يَطْلُبُ منها ذلك؛ فقال: قد اُبْتُلِيت. وقال الْقَاضِي أبو الطَّيِّبِ في (تَعْلِيقِهِ): نُصَّ في كِتَابِ (السِّرِّ) عن مَالِكٍ على إبَاحَتِهِ، وَرَوَاهُ عنه أَهْلُ مِصْرَ وَأَهْلُ الْمَغْرِبِ**.*

*قُلْت: وَكِتَابُ (السِّرِّ) وَقَفْت عليه في كُرَّاسَةٍ لَطِيفَةٍ من رِوَايَةِ الْحَارِثِ بن مِسْكِينٍ عن عبد الرحمن بن الْقَاسِمِ عن مَالِكٍ، وهو يَشْتَمِلُ على نَوَادِرَ من الْمَسَائِلِ، وَفِيهَا كَثِيرٌ مِمَّا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْخُلَفَاءِ، ولأجل هذا سُمِّيَ كِتَابُ السِّرِّ، وَفِيهِ هذه الْمَسْأَلَةُ. وقد رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ بن أُسَامَةَ التُّجِيبِيُّ وَهَذَّبَهُ وَرَتَّبَهُ على الْأَبْوَابِ وَأَخْرَجَ له أَشْبَاهًا وَنَظَائِرَ في كل بَابٍ، وَرَوَى فيه من طَرِيقِ مَعْنِ بن عِيسَى: سَأَلْت مَالِكًا عنه؛ فقال: ما أَعْلَمُ فيه تَحْرِيمًا. وقال ابن رُشْدٍ في كِتَابِ (الْبَيَانِ وَالتَّحْصِيلِ في شَرْحِ الْعُتْبِيَّةِ): رَوَى الْعُتْبِيُّ عن ابن الْقَاسِمِ عن مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ قال له وقد سَأَلَهُ عن ذلك مُخَلِّيًا بِهِ؛ فقال: حَلَالٌ ليس بِهِ بَأْسٌ. قال بن الْقَاسِمِ: ولم أُدْرِك أَحَدًا أقتدي بِهِ في دِينٍ يَشُكُّ فيه، وَالْمَدَنِيُّو  نَ يَرْوُونَ الرُّخْصَةَ عن النبي صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم. يُشِيرُ بِذَلِكَ إلى ما روى عن بن عُمَرَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ**.*

*وقال: ما تَقَدَّمَ نَقْلُهُ عن الْمَالِكِيَّةِ لم يُنْقَلْ عن أَصْحَابِهِمْ إلَّا عن نَاسٍ قَلِيلٍ، قال الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ: كان الْقَاضِي أبو مُحَمَّدٍ عبد اللَّهِ بن إبْرَاهِيمَ الْأَصِيلِيُّ يُجِيزُهُ وَيَذْهَبُ فيه إلَى أَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مُحَرَّمٍ، وَصَنَّفَ في إبَاحَتِهِ محمد بن سَحْنُونٍ وَمُحَمَّدُ بن شَعْبَانَ وَنَقَلَا ذلك عن جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ من التَّابِعِينَ، وفي كَلَامِ بن الْعَرَبِيِّ وَالْمَازِرِيِّ ما يومي إلَى جَوَازِ ذلك أَيْضًا، وَحَكَى ابن بَزِيزَةَ في تَفْسِيرِهِ عن عِيسَى بن دِينَارٍ أَنَّهُ كان يقول: هو أَحَلُّ من الْمَاءِ الْبَارِدِ**.*

*وَأَنْكَرَهُ كَثِيرٌ منهم أَصْلًا، وقال الْقُرْطُبِيُّ في تَفْسِيرِهِ وابن عَطِيَّةَ قَبْلَهُ: لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ بِذَلِكَ وَلَوْ ثَبَتَتْ الرِّوَايَةُ فيه لِأَنَّهَا من الزَّلَّاتِ. وَذَكَرَ الْخَلِيلِيُّ في الْإِرْشَادِ عن ابن وَهْبٍ: أَنَّ مَالِكًا رَجَعَ عنه. وفي مُخْتَصَرِ بن الْحَاجِبِ عن ابن وَهْبٍ عن مَالِكٍ إنْكَارُ ذلك وَتَكْذِيبُ من نَقَلَهُ عنه. لَكِنَّ الذي رَوَى ذلك عن ابن وَهْبٍ غَيْرُ مَوْثُوقٍ بِهِ**.*

*وَالصَّوَابُ ما حَكَاهُ الْخَلِيلِيُّ، فَقَدْ ذَكَرَ الطَّبَرِيُّ عن يُونُسَ بن عبد الْأَعْلَى عن ابن وَهْبٍ عن مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ أباحه. رَوَى الثَّعْلَبِيُّ في تَفْسِيرِهِ من طَرِيقِ الْمُزَنِيِّ قال: كُنْت عِنْدَ ابن وَهْبٍ وهو يَقْرَأُ عَلَيْنَا رِوَايَةَ مَالِكٍ فَجَاءَتْ هذه الْمَسْأَلَةُ فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ فقال: يا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ ارْوِ لنا ما رَوَيْت، فَامْتَنَعَ أَنْ يَرْوِيَ لهم ذلك؛ وقال: أحدكم يَصْحَبُ الْعَالِمَ فإذا تَعَلَّمَ منه لم يُوجِبْ له من حَقِّهِ ما يَمْنَعُهُ من أَقْبَحِ ما يُرْوَى عنه. وَأَبَى أَنْ يَرْوِيَ ذلك**.*

*وَرُوِيَ عن مَالِكٍ كَرَاهَتُهُ وَتَكْذِيبُ من نَقَلَهُ عنه من وَجْهٍ آخَرَ أَخْرَجَهُ الْخَطِيبُ في الرُّوَاةِ عن مَالِكٍ من طَرِيقِ إسْمَاعِيلَ بن حِصْنٍ عن إسْرَائِيلَ ابن رَوْحٍ قال: سَأَلْت مَالِكًا عنه؛ فقال: ما أَنْتُمْ قَوْمُ عَرَبٍ هل يَكُونُ الْحَرْثُ إلَّا مَوْضِعَ الزَّرْعِ؟ قُلْت: يا أَبَا عبد اللَّهِ إنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ ذلك. قال: يَكْذِبُونَ عَلَيَّ. وَالْعُهْدَةُ في هذه الْحِكَايَةِ على إسْمَاعِيلَ فإنه وَاهِي الحديث. وقد رَوَيْنَا في (عُلُومِ الحديث) لِلْحَاكِمِ قال نَا أبو الْعَبَّاسِ محمد بن يَعْقُوبَ، نَا الْعَبَّاسُ بن الْوَلِيدِ الْبَيْرُوتِيُّ  ، نَا أبو عبد اللَّهِ بِشْرُ بن بَكْرٍ، سَمِعْت الْأَوْزَاعِيَّ يقول: يُجْتَنَبُ أو يُتْرَكُ من قَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ خَمْسٌ، وَمِنْ قَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ خَمْسٌ، من أَقْوَالِ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ: اسْتِمَاعُ الْمَلَاهِي وَالْمُتْعَةُ وَإِتْيَانُ النِّسَاءِ في أَدْبَارِهِنَّ وَالصَّرْفُ وَالْجَمْعُ بين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ، وَمِنْ أَقْوَالِ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ: شُرْبُ النَّبِيذِ وَتَأْخِيرُ الْعَصْرِ حتى يَكُونَ ظِلُّ الشَّيْءِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَمْثَالِهِ وَلَا جُمُعَةَ إلَّا في سَبْعَةِ أَمْصَارٍ وَالْفِرَارُ من الزَّحْفِ وَالْأَكْلُ بَعْدَ الْفَجْرِ في رَمَضَانَ. وَرَوَى عبد الرَّزَّاقِ عن مَعْمَرٍ قال: لو أَنَّ رَجُلًا أَخَذَ بِقَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ في اسْتِمَاعِ الْغِنَاءِ وَإِتْيَانِ النِّسَاءِ في أَدْبَارِهِنَّ، وبقول أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ في الْمُتْعَةِ وَالصَّرْفِ، وَبِقَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ في الْمُسْكِرِ كان شَرَّ عِبَادِ اللَّهِ. وقال أَحْمَدُ بن أُسَامَةَ التُّجِيبِيُّ نَا أبي، سَمِعْت الرَّبِيعَ بن سُلَيْمَانَ الْجِيزِيَّ يقول: أنا أَصْبَغُ قال: سُئِلَ ابن الْقَاسِمِ عن هذه الْمَسْأَلَةِ وهو في الْجَامِعِ فقال: لو جُعِلَ لي مِلْءُ هذا الْمَسْجِدِ ذَهَبًا ما فَعَلْته. قال: ونَا أبي، سَمِعْت الْحَارِثَ بن مِسْكِينٍ يقول: سَأَلْت ابن الْقَاسِمِ عنه فَكَرِهَهُ لي. قال: وَسَأَلَهُ غَيْرِي فقال: كَرِهَهُ مَالِكٌ**.*


*وقال أبو عبد الله المغربي في (مواهب الجليل ج3/ص407**):*

*وأما الوطء في الدبر المشهور ما ذكره المصنف أنه لا يجوز، والقول بالجواز منسوب لمالك في كتاب (السر) وموجود له في (اختصار المبسوط) قاله ابن عبد السلام، قال: قال مالك: إنه أحل من شرب الماء البارد**.*

*أما كتاب (السر) فمنكر، قال ابن فرحون: وقفت عليه؛ فيه من الغض من الصحابة والقدح في دينهم خصوصا عثمان رضي الله تعالى عنه، ومن الحط على العلماء والقدح فيهم ونسبتهم إلى قلة الدين مع إجماع أهل العلم على فضلهم خصوصا أشهب ما لا أستبيح ذكره، وورع مالك ودينه ينافي ما اشتمل عليه كتاب السر، وهو جزء لطيف نحو ثلاثين ورقة. انتهى*

*وقال ابن عرفة: سمع عيسى ابن القاسم: ما أدركت من يقتدي به يشك فيه، حدثني ربيعة عن سعيد بن يسار عن ابن عمر: لا بأس به. وأباحه ابن القاسم: قائلا لا آمر به ولا أحب أن لي ملء المسجد الأعظم وأفعله، وكل من استشارني فيه آمره بتركه. انتهى*

*وقال البرزلي: لقي أشهب رجلا أراه من أهل العراق ممن يقول بتحريمه يعني الوطء في الدبر فتكلم فيه فقال أشهب بتحليله، وقال الرجل بتحريمه، فتحاجا حتى قطعه أشهب بالحجة؛ فقال له أشهب: أما أنا فعلي من الأيمان كذا وكذا إن فعلته قط، فاحلف لي أنت أيضا أنك لم تفعله، فأبى أن يحلف**.*

*ثم قال البرزلي: والرواية أن من فعله فإنه يؤدب وهو بناء على تحريمه، وعلى أنه مكروه أو مباح فلا يؤدب إذ ليس بمجمع على كراهته. انتهى*


*وقال السيوطي في (الدر المنثور ج2/ص610**):*

*وأخرج الدارقطني، ودعلج، كلاهما في (غرائب مالك) من طريق أبي مصعب وإسحاق بن محمد الفروي كلاهما عن مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر أنه قال: يا نافع أمسك علي المصحف. فقرأ حتى بلغ {نساؤكم حرث لكم...} الآية. فقال: يا نافع أتدري فيم أنزلت هذه الآية؟ قلت: لا. قال: نزلت في رجل من الأنصار أصاب امرأته في دبرها، فوجد في نفسه من ذلك، فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأنزل الله الآية. قال الدارقطني: هذا ثابت عن مالك. وقال ابن عبد البر: الرواية عن ابن عمر بهذا المعنى صحيحة معروفة عنه مشهورة**.*

*وأخرج النسائي، والطحاوي، وابن جرير، والدارقطني، من طريق عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن مالك بن أنس* *أنه قيل له: يا أبا عبد الله إن الناس يروون عن سالم بن عبد الله أنه قال: كذب العبد أو العلج على أبي**.*
*فقال مالك: أشهد على يزيد بن رومان أنه أخبرني عن سالم بن عبد الله عن ابن عمر مثل ما قال نافع**.*

*فقيل له: فإن الحارث بن يعقوب يروي عن أبي الحباب سعيد بن يسار أنه سأل ابن عمر فقال: يا أبا عبد الرحمن إنا نشتري الجواري، أفنحمض لهن؟ قال: وما التحميض؟ فذكر له الدبر، فقال ابن عمر: أف أف، أيفعل ذلك مؤمن؟ أو قال: مسلم؟ فقال مالك: أشهد على ربيعة لأخبرني عن أبي الحباب عن ابن عمر مثل ما قال نافع. قال الدارقطني: هذا محفوظ عن مالك صحيح**.*

*وأخرج الخطيب في (رواة مالك) عن أبي سليمان الجرجاني قال: سألت مالك بن أنس عن وطء الحلائل في الدبر فقال لي: الساعة غسلت رأسي منه**.*
*وأخرج ابن جرير في كتاب (النكاح) من طريق ابن وهب عن مالك أنه مباح**.*


*وانظر لزاما تفسير القاسمي (محاسن التأويل ج3/565**).*

*فتحصل من الأقوال حول هذا الكتاب وهذا القول ثلاثة أقوال**:*
*الأول*
: *إثباته وصحة ما فيه عنه. وأنه من تأليفه طلبا من الخليفة هارون* *الرشيد**.*
*الثاني*
: *إنكاره وكذب ما فيه عنه. وأنه منسوب عليه مكذوب لغرض* *فاسد**.*
*الثالث*
: *إثباته له، لكنه تاب ورجع عما فيه من مخالفات**.*
*على أن أسانيد*
*الكتاب لمالك رحمه الله ثابتة صحيحة، وأسانيد رجوعه عما فيه ثابتة صحيحة، فكان*
*القول الثالث له مكانة من النقل، لكن مكانة مالك والمعروف عنه تثبت القول*
*الثاني؛ وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله**.*

*هذا ما استطعت جمعه على عجل حول هذا الأمر، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا ورسولنا محمد*

----------

